# smoked Jappiness



## fliphyzer (Jul 5, 2011)

Forgot to smoke up the Jappys on the 4th, so figured I would get em out of the fridge tonight. I smoked these on my old brinkman gas vert, didnt need to fire up the charcoal for such a quick hit.

An hour or so with mesquite and a water pan and we were good.  I mix cream cheese with cheddar and fresh salsa, put it into a ziploc and cut the corner off for easy stuffing.  Then cook up some bacon and slide slivers into the cream cheese.  It's not ABT's like most of you do, but they are easy, fast, and portable.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 5, 2011)

They look good and prolly tasted even better. My jalapenos are just about ready to harvest and I'm looking forward to making some ABT's with some of them


----------



## meateater (Jul 5, 2011)

I have one of those units and that's how I like to stuff them, not a big fan of them bacon wrapped boats.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 5, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> They look good and prolly tasted even better. My jalapenos are just about ready to harvest and I'm looking forward to making some ABT's with some of them


My Jalapenos are about 1/4" long........do have plenty of blossoms


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2011)

They look good!


----------



## jimf (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd eat it


----------



## dj mishima (Jul 10, 2011)

How do you guys remove seeds and membrane while leaving them mostly intact?  I tried to do just a slit, but ended up making boats and toothpicking them together...


----------



## flash (Jul 10, 2011)

Cut them in two, heck of alot easier.


----------



## meateater (Jul 10, 2011)

Dj Mishima said:


> How do you guys remove seeds and membrane while leaving them mostly intact?  I tried to do just a slit, but ended up making boats and toothpicking them together...




If your looking to make them vertical use a potato peeler and run under water to wash out the membrane and seeds.


----------



## justpassingthru (Jul 11, 2011)

Here is a tool for removing the membrane and seeds.

http://stores.ebay.com/OneCountrySh...r&submit=Search&_fsub=189201819&_sid=36269509

Gene


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks good Flip

 


Dj Mishima said:


> How do you guys remove seeds and membrane while leaving them mostly intact?  I tried to do just a slit, but ended up making boats and toothpicking them together...


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/108505/late-night-abt-s-with-q-view#post_657499

Dj I use this coring tool which allows me to leave the pepper in one piece. If I'm serving people who like heat I will leave some seeds and slice up the removed membrane and stick a sliver in each pepper to add some kick. Just personal preference.


----------



## fliphyzer (Jul 12, 2011)

I bought the kit fom bass pro shops, comes with the corer.  My local real bbq shop, Ruff's in Golden, sells just the corers.


----------



## urbanredneck (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks delicious Flip got some of those on the Q as we speak (If you break the corer, a butterknife works like a champ, just spin it around the outside to break off the membrane and it doesnt slice though like a normal knife would)

Also have some shrooms and serranos on with the tri-tips- ,more to come on that!


----------

